# VR6 ITB's for sale!



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

Originally fabricated by Grant Motorsports in the UK! In current state they will stick through your hood!
$2000.
Stand-a-lone available as well!
Anthony


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

bump for a great seller!


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

that would be awesome. pull up next to someone at a light with all the ITB's poking out.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

I will get pictures of the set up and SEM posted tomorrow, My brother is going to take some photos for me.
Here is how they stuck out of my hood:


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

thats wicked!


----------



## couch god 5000 (Apr 16, 2007)

bump for badass...istness....wurd


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

anymore info or pics? email- [email protected]


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (nothingleavesstock)*

bump.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_anymore info or pics? email- [email protected]


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

awesome part, i would pick it up if i wasn't such a boost whore.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2 callsdubs (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

is the engine management streetable or strictly for drag racing?


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

man i realy want these or to make my own setup, i dont want em stickin outta the hood tho, u know of any other set-ups i could check out?
wish i had to the 2 g's to buy em


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (95GLX)*

i know its lowballin....1000?


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 ITB's for sale! (ghop14)*

any idea on the power difference you saw with your worked head and 268's after the addition of the ITB's? 
building my vr6 racecar now and trying to think if the power increase is worth the effort of converting over.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Anthony, is that $2,000 for everything including the DTA + loom? That is a great price if it is, can't believe it hasn't sold yet.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

Loom and DTA will be additional, I have 4k USD alone invested in the ITB's!
Someone make me a decent offer, the right person/fabricator can make these work without them sticking through the hood.
Anthony


_Modified by 95GLX at 3:33 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## BLUERS (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (95GLX)*

IM Sent...


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (BLUERS)*

those are SICK







gluck with the sale man


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

ITB's are sold, DTA and the loom are still available!


----------

